# Superbowl XLVIII



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

OMAHA! HURRY! HURRY!​


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Should be a mellow crowd


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Snack sales will be through the roof!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Go Seahawks!!!!!!

*_


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Will anyone remember the score?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I'm rooting for Seahawks. Two thumbs down DENVER!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

ME too LH....
Go Seahawks!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*I wonder how many Bronco's fans turned the channel at half-time? I know my sister did and she was rooting for them, but in reality she is a Saints fan. *_


----------

